# New Here :)



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello

I've just joined today so I thought me and my horse - Disney would say hi 

Here are a few pics of himself. Enjoy


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

2nd Lot


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

welcome,

very handsome boy! what breed/size is he?


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

WHAT A STUNNA!!!

Welcome  

from Laura & Sonny x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi and welcome to pf, Disney is stunning


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

He's a 17hh Holstiener gelding that i've had since October 09.

We've being training to advanced / PSG dressage. And we jump to 1.40m at home. He's my little superstar. Love him to bits :001_wub:


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

More Pics - These are all quite old now, hence why he is clipped in some of them!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:lol: He's what my mum calls a 'proper' horse (she doesn't get my love of huge shires and clydesdales!!!!!) He's lovely,looks like he knows and enjoys his job? Welcome to the site hope you enjoy it. 

I'm owned by a hairy mad fat cob who likes to pretend he's a ploddy cobby then thunder round XC courses and leave me hanging on for dear life!!:lol: He's a huge fan of bolting off in fields, esp when I stupidly allow friends to ride him...needless to say the friends who ask to have a go are dwindling!! 

We've recently started doing some prelim dressage but found the tests too restricting so Kane decided wall of death under the judges gallery was in order...so not sure we'll be doing any of those again!!  I love learning the tests and he seems to behave well at home so I think we'll just stick to online dressage as it's much safer for all concerned!!


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww he sounds lovely, we've got a cob called Paddy at our stables and he's a bit of a nut job too!


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make my signature bigger?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you  He's had a bit of a hard life before me, but he's all happy now


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I have been a member for ages and dont even know how to get a signature!!! haha!! Any help much appreciated on this matter :thumbup:

Your boy is gorgeous!! How you got on him from the ground bare back in the snowey picture puzzles me though!! lol I have a 16.3hh TB Mare and I cant even get on her from the ground with a saddle, I am only 5ft2 though hehe 

We love pictures here so make sure you keep us updates on everything you do with him!! I am on that mission myself as we speak as have about 3 pics of my mare because my phones keep braking and loosing them all, so when I remember the camera I will update u all too!!


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm 5'8'' so I can just about jump onto him  

I'll keep everyone posted, we're off to a dressage comp this weekend so i'll let you know the score! 

Hopefully he'll behave himself


----------

